# Nail Patches/Stickers at Sephora



## Ashley (Aug 10, 2008)

So this product isn't new, but I just noticed them at my Sephora recently.

Has anyone tried this or a similar product before? They're like, sheets of nail polish.







Nail Patch

What it is:

Colorful, long-wearing stickers for the nails.

What it does:

Sephora Brand Nail Patches make it easy to be glamorous. The colorful strips add shine and brilliance to nails, with zero drying time or smudgingâ€”so you can stop using brush applicators and worrying about polish that runs or spreads unevenly and takes a long time to dry.

What else you need to know:

Just stick on the patches and goâ€”it's that easy. Select the appropriate size for your nail, pull off the clear protective strip, and place the rounded side at the nail base. Smooth onto the nail surface, and remove the surplus by folding the nail sticker under the nail. The excess easily tears away. Remove the nail patch with traditional nail polish remover.

Sephora: Sephora Brand Nail Patch: Nail Polish


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 10, 2008)

In theory, they're great. In reality they're a pain in the bum! Fiddly, and just like the stick on eye shadows we have been discussing lately, it's a generic shape, lots of fiddling to get the position right, I think you'd be better off just painting your nails to be honest!


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 10, 2008)

Avon has a similar product. I am so sloppy painting my own nails, so I would rather get a manicure.


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 19, 2008)

this reminds me of those rub on eyeshadows..


----------



## shesadiva (Aug 19, 2008)

it really looks nice but i prepare to do my own nails, i mean it's fun painting it


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 19, 2008)

lol it sounds like it's more trouble than it's worth. We don't have those here yet I don't think!


----------



## nailsguide (Aug 19, 2008)

i love avon products more


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 19, 2008)

I've used the Avon ones and like Bec said they're sooo fiddly.

They're such a pain. It's easier just to paint your nails imo.


----------

